# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  حرس الحدود تستقبل 2390 لاجئا سوريا خلال الـ 24 ساعة

## معاذ ملحم

*
حرس الحدود تستقبل 2390 لاجئا سوريا خلال الـ 24 ساعة




اسـتقـبلت قوات حرس الحدود خلال الساعات الاربع والعشرين الماضية 2390 لاجئا سوريا وفق مصدر مسؤول في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة. وذكر المصدر ان اللاجئين يمثلون مختلف الفئات العمرية وبينهم العديد من المرضى والمصابين وتم استقبالهم وتقديم المساعدات الانسانية العاجلة لهم ونقلهم الى المخيمات المعدة لإقامتهم .
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إن شاء الله بتنحل الأمور بسوريا وبيرجع الأمن والآمان 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الله يفرجها عليهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللهم أدم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان وأحفظ لنا جلالة الملك المفدى وارزقه البطانه الصالحه يا رب .

----------

